# sherwood island SP



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

Stopped by sherwood island state park on my drive down from Boston. Really nice beach area that looks like it could be productive. Didn't see anyone fishing, guess it was because it was a weekday. Just curious, has anyone had any luck there? Thinking of dropping by on my drive back up to Boston at the end of summer. 

Addicted


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have fished Sherwood Island and caught Blues Stripers and Blackfish it is a nice place to go just gets VERY crowded on weekends if you go let us know how you did I fish there later in the season so I not sure how it would be this time of year if you get back before Memorial Day you can Try fishing Calf Pasture Beach pier in Norwalk but after Memorial you need a beach sticker.


----------

